# Advice on reducing maintenance fees and rolling over points



## Ebute (Dec 29, 2019)

I am caught in a trap with Diamond Resorts.
I pay maintenance fees of almost $9000 every year for a platinum membership.
I have never used all of my 50,000 points and in fact have 67,000 points expiring in 2 days.
I am busy and have had a terrible year and never remembered to roll over my points at the appropriate time.
The solution proposed by the sales people at Diamond is for me to join the Redemption program at a cost of $20,000+ in order to have the privilege of using points to pay off my maintenance fees in the future.I refused and they have backed off rolling my points to 2020.
Does anybody have suggestions as to how I can reduce the exorbitant maintenance fees as I do not really need all these points?
And how I can roll my points over without bankrupting myself?
Thanks.


----------



## goaliedave (Dec 29, 2019)

you should have rolled all your points forward on Jan 1 as Diamond let's you bring them forward for free. Do it next week at least.

You could offer them for rent to cover your maintenance fees.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebute (Dec 29, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> you should have rolled all your points forward on Jan 1 as Diamond let's you bring them forward for free. Do it next week at least.
> 
> You could offer them for rent to cover your maintenance fees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


I appreciate that.
How can you rent them?


----------



## goaliedave (Dec 29, 2019)

there is a thread on tug for renting points. So you would offer points, stating which collection and cost. Cost could be your MF divided by your points , say 20c per point in HI and USA or 11c in EU. Then use a free guest certificate to give someone the points.

There are also Diamond facebook groups where people do this

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Dec 29, 2019)

Regarding losing 67,000 2019 points due to your 'terrible year', write a post on the official diamond facebook page, politely and humbly stating your terrible troubles and asking can you be helped one time. Better yet use twitter @DiamondResorts it has worked for others. The social media staff are awesome. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 29, 2019)

I always roll over all my Points in January. If you end of needing some in the current year they will roll them back and only the number needed.


----------



## cman (Dec 29, 2019)

Ebute said:


> I am caught in a trap with Diamond Resorts.
> I pay maintenance fees of almost $9000 every year for a platinum membership.
> I have never used all of my 50,000 points and in fact have 67,000 points expiring in 2 days.
> I am busy and have had a terrible year and never remembered to roll over my points at the appropriate time.
> ...



DRI apparently has a deedback program. There's a sticky thread posted on the DRI forum.


----------



## goaliedave (Dec 29, 2019)

cman said:


> DRI apparently has a deedback program. There's a sticky thread posted on the DRI forum.


yes I forgot deedback... if it's a good property they might take it back, $1000 fee per contract for US-HI, or free at age 75 if EU

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------

